# pasota



## Dymn

Olá gente,

Um "_pasota_" é alguém que não liga a nada, que não se importa com nada, ou seja, que "_pasa de todo_". A qualidade de um "pasota" é chamada de "_pasotismo_".

Como podemos traduzir estas palavras e expressões para português?

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

'_Um não-te-rales', 'um despreocupado', 'um conformista', 'um irresponsável'. _Todas têm ligeiras diferenças, de forma que haverá umas que serão mais apropriada ao caso do que outras.


----------



## Guigo

Há outras possibilidades, dependendo do contexto: porra-louca, cabeça de vento, doidivanas. No caso de porra-louca ou porra-loca, temos a porra-louquice.

O Dicionário Informa define porra-loca/louca, como: aquela pessoa que não se importa com nada, com ninguém em nenhuma circunstância.
Significado de Porra loca


----------



## englishmania

O dicionário aqui do fórum diz "acomodado".


----------



## gato radioso

Pasota tem uma nuance de atitude geral de rebeldía passiva respeito dos convencionalismos sociais ou do que pode ser razoável.


----------



## pfaa09

Na gíria podemos dizer que é um "desligado", ou seja, nada lhe interessa, não se envolve.


----------



## zema

No usamos el término _"pasota"_ por acá, pero cuando leo en medios españoles que hablan, por ejemplo, de _"La generación pasota"_ interpreto que debe ser muy similar a decir esto, si bien en tono más vulgar:  A geração que está cagando para tudo.


----------



## patriota

@zema 

Para evitar o termo grosseiro: "_Está andando para tudo_" (a expressão completa é "_cagando e andando_"), "_não está nem aí para nada_", "_não liga para nada_".


----------



## zema

patriota said:


> @zema
> 
> Para evitar o termo grosseiro: "_Está andando para tudo_" (a expressão completa é "_cagando e andando_"), "_não está nem aí para nada_", "_não liga para nada_".


----------



## zema

Una aclaración, aunque veo que Patriota me entendió perfectamente. Cuando decía que leo en medios españoles sobre "La generación pasota" no me refería a cuando eso se emplea para aludir a una generación específica (que entiendo que algunos han bautizado así en función de circunstancias de la historia bastante reciente de España), sino a cuando se dice, de modo general, que la generación actual es "pasota", que la juventud es "pasota", etc. O sea, que "pasa de todo" (que "está andando para tudo", no sé si en Portugal se dirá de otra manera).


----------



## gato radioso

Bueno, en realidad este término apareció a mediados de la década de los 70 y se puso muy de moda, incluso el término "pasotismo". De todas las nuevas palabras en argot que aparecieron en ese momento (carroza, tocata, gasofa….), es de las pocas que han perdurado, aunque se oye menos que entonces. En realidad, se hace referencia a una actitud de indiferencia a las cuestiones sociales, políticas o de toda índole que rodean al propio individuo, el cual se desinteresa de todo y se limita a vivir "vegetando", adoptando una actitud indiferente.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> (que "está andando para tudo", no sé si en Portugal se dirá de otra manera).



Não, '_andando_' só aparece na expressão completa que o patriota referiu acima e que cá também se usa. Querendo evitar a obscenidade, há uma expressão corrente, _'estar-se nas tintas para tudo'._


----------



## zema

gato radioso said:


> Bueno, en realidad este término apareció a mediados de la década de los 70 y se puso muy de moda, incluso el término "pasotismo". De todas las nuevas palabras en argot que aparecieron en ese momento (carroza, tocata, gasofa….), es de las pocas que han perdurado, aunque se oye menos que entonces. En realidad, se hace referencia a una actitud de indiferencia a las cuestiones sociales, políticas o de toda índole que rodean al propio individuo, el cual se desinteresa de todo y se limita a vivir "vegetando", adoptando una actitud indiferente.


Por acá, no recuerdo que tengamos algún término parecido para denominar a quien tiene ese tipo de apatía y desconexión. Coloquialmente, supongo que podríamos intentar acercar el sentido a través de una expresión vulgar muy común:"todo le chupa un huevo", que es como decir "todo le importa un bledo".


Carfer said:


> Não, '_andando_' só aparece na expressão completa que o patriota referiu acima e que cá também se usa. Querendo evitar a obscenidade, há uma expressão corrente, _'estar-se nas tintas para tudo'._


Esa traducción justamente ofrece el diccionario de la editorial Porto:



> _coloquial _*pasar de todo*
> estar-se nas tintas


----------



## Guigo

gato radioso said:


> Bueno, en realidad este término apareció a mediados de la década de los 70 y se puso muy de moda, incluso el término "pasotismo". De todas las nuevas palabras en argot que aparecieron en ese momento (carroza, tocata, gasofa….), es de las pocas que han perdurado, aunque se oye menos que entonces. En realidad, se hace referencia a una actitud de indiferencia a las cuestiones sociales, políticas o de toda índole que rodean al propio individuo, el cual se desinteresa de todo y se limita a vivir "vegetando", adoptando una actitud indiferente.



Aqui, no Brasil, nos anos 70 do século passado, este tipo de pessoa, geralmente jovem, era chamada de "alienado/a"*, mas percebo que houve uma alteração desde então. Outro dia, ao dizer a uma conhecida que: não assistia aos canais de TV da grande mídia, que não via telenovelas, que não acompanhava o noticiário oficialista, que preferia ouvir música e/ou ver canais selecionados da internet, etc, fui chamado de _alienado_ - para mim, foi um elogio. 

* Na época, surgiu um termo que considero interessante, sobre os ditos alienados que, virando hippies, iam morar no interior, em fazendas, comendo arroz integral, fumando maconha, fazendo artesanato e coisas afins: _bicho-grilo_. Penso que não se usa mais tal expressão.


----------



## gato radioso

Bom, na verdade, os "pasotas" não eran hippies. 
Os hippies apareceram antes, há uma diferença cronológica de 10 anos ou mais. Nessa altura, havia em Espanha uma dictadura militar muito puritana e com grande integrismo religioso (metade sincero, metade fingido), por isso houve algum débil eco desse movimento -que era básicamente uma coisa criada do estrangeiro-. Certamente, o termo existía, mas nunca teve raízes reais na população autóctona.
Além disso, esse movimiento tinha, creio eu, uma forte base ideológica, contracultural, e uma estética muito marcada e diferente da convencional.
Os "pasotas" não apareceram senão uns dez anos depois (1976-1980...) e não tinham uma ideología social ou política concreta, nem uma estética especial salvo quiçá uma forma desajeitada de vestir, nem presentavam atitudes contestatárias… simplemente eram indiferentes respeito de tudo e de todos (incluindo questões sociais/gerais e também as suas próprias).
No entanto, o termo tem sobrevivido à sua época e ainda se aplica, embora de forma não literal senão metafórica, às pessoas que, não sendo já como os pasotas originais,  mostram indiferença respeito de questões que lhes afectam.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Duas possíves traducções seriam "desleixado" ou "quero-lá-saber", mas não tenho a certeza absoluta disso a 100%, uma língua não é nem nunca foi nem será uma ciência exacta como a matemática.


----------



## Ari RT

Para quem não dá a mínima para o que lhe acontece à volta, temos “caga-mole”. O “caga-mole” percebe o contexto, mas não reage a ele.
O desinteressado, por sua vez, sabe que algo está acontecendo e que pode ser importante para ele (ou para a sociedade, sua família, negócios etc), mas não busca inteirar-se do assunto.
Já o alienado, esse não percebe ou decodifica (corretamente, ao menos) o contexto.
No campo da política partidária, temos hoje no Brasil os “isentões”, para as pessoas que “carecem de opinião” neste momento da nossa sociedade em que a polarização é extrema. Como, na opinião da maioria, não há meio termo, quem não for radical, para um lado ou para outro, será “isentão”.
Se fosse traduzir para o PT em registro "publicável", usaria uma perífrase qualquer, cunhada ad hoc, baseada no contexto. Gosto do "quero-lá-saber"de Carlitos, também temos "pouco-se-me-dá", ele era um "tô nem aí", aderia ao adágio "os cães ladram e a caravana passa", não estava nem aí para a paçoca, não queria nada com a paçoca... "Não-te-rales", como sugeriu Carfer, nunca ouvi no Brasil.


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> ... bicho-grilo. Penso que não se usa mais tal expressão.


Usa-se. A indiferença a questões sociais e políticas acho que se perdeu. Não faz um ano ouvi.



Ari RT said:


> No campo da política partidária, temos hoje no Brasil os “isentões”, para as pessoas que “carecem de opinião” neste momento da nossa sociedade em que a polarização é extrema. Como, na opinião da maioria, não há meio termo, quem não for radical, para um lado ou para outro, será “isentão”.


É um isento de quê: de paixão?


----------

